# Anyone feel like doing a favor? :)



## rwilliams (Aug 13, 2014)

This is a tattoo that I have that I want to incorporate into my logo/watermark. I have tried everything and can not give it a transparent background. If I use the magic wand, it removes the tiny lines that complete the dove. If I try to replace the lines, they don't look nice and smooth.

Is there anyone with some graphic designing experience that could take that image and give it a transparent background?


----------



## tirediron (Aug 13, 2014)

Is this an image to which you hold rights?


----------



## Kendall9991 (Aug 13, 2014)

Does it matter since it's a tattoo?


----------



## tirediron (Aug 14, 2014)

Kendall9991 said:


> Does it matter since it's a tattoo?



Unless its a public domain image, it matters. No different than someone using one of your images on their website.


----------



## Judobreaker (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes I can do this perfectly and it won't take me more than a minute. The trick is quite easy, but first I'd also like to know if you do hold the rights to the image.


----------



## sscarmack (Aug 14, 2014)

So you can get a tattoo of an image you don't own but yet you can't use it for personal use? Wait what? hahaha


----------



## bianni (Aug 14, 2014)

You can trace the artwork with the pen tool on another layer, then make into a selection and fill with black. Delete the original and save as psd.


----------



## Msteelio91 (Aug 14, 2014)

bianni said:


> You can trace the artwork with the pen tool on another layer, then make into a selection and fill with black. Delete the original and save as psd.



Just use the color space tool and select the white as transparent


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 14, 2014)

Yes. It's an easy 30-second edit to do.  But until I see something that says you have the rights to the image, I'm not touching it with a 10-foot mouse.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 14, 2014)

sscarmack said:


> So you can get a tattoo of an image you don't own but yet you can't use it for personal use? Wait what? hahaha


Yep, just like when I take a photograph of you and your family - you can't change/edit/modify the photo (what the OP wants to do) , nor can you use it for commercial purposes. That said, it's entirely likely that this particular image is rights-free; many, many tattoo images of this nature are, but there are an equal number drawn by the tattoo artists and they're just as entitled to protect their work as we are ours.


----------



## photog4life (Aug 14, 2014)

I have a quick question about copy right... If he were to use photoshop and essentially trace this tattoo would that count as his work and he would have the copyright since pixel by pixel it would not be the same? Did that make sense at all?


----------



## The_Traveler (Aug 14, 2014)

no.
he has not added any artistic effort that alters the form and the sense of the original.

Derivative work - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## rwilliams (Aug 14, 2014)

No, I do not have the rights. I didn't think about that. I found it online for a tattoo awhile back on google images, so I wouldn't even know who to contact about the rights. I guess I'll look into that and then come back 



480sparky said:


> Yes. It's an easy 30-second edit to do.  But until I see something that says you have the rights to the image, I'm not touching it with a 10-foot mouse.


----------



## rwilliams (Aug 14, 2014)

Okay, I just did a search on google images, the same way I found it to begin with. The only thing I can find it linking back to are websites with collections of photos of tattoos.. None of them actually own or created the image.


----------



## JohnnyWrench (Aug 14, 2014)

If you have Photoshop then you have the tools to do this. Take it as an opportunity to learn something and figure it out. As others have said, it's really not that hard.


----------



## rwilliams (Aug 14, 2014)

Yeah, I think I figured it out, but now I'm a little nervous about using it since everyone brought up the issue about the copyright.



JohnnyWrench said:


> If you have Photoshop then you have the tools to do this. Take it as an opportunity to learn something and figure it out. As others have said, it's really not that hard.


----------



## CameraClicker (Aug 14, 2014)

Here:  Dove Tattoo Designs Xglior - Tattoo and Piercing is a 900 by 900 image of it, there is a signature and date in the corner.  Try contacting Dove Tattoo Designs Xglior to ask if it is theirs.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 14, 2014)

rwilliams said:


> Yeah, I think I figured it out, but now I'm a little nervous about using it since everyone brought up the issue about the copyright.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Or, head down to your local library; they will have LOTS of books of public-domain images (745), and if you can't find this one, chances are you'll find something very close to it.


----------



## rwilliams (Aug 14, 2014)

So if it's public-domain, I can use it without needing permission?



tirediron said:


> rwilliams said:
> 
> 
> > Yeah, I think I figured it out, but now I'm a little nervous about using it since everyone brought up the issue about the copyright.
> ...


----------



## tirediron (Aug 14, 2014)

rwilliams said:


> So if it's public-domain, I can use it without needing permission?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, if it's public-domain (often referred to as "Copyright-free") then it's fair game.


----------



## KmH (Aug 14, 2014)

Copyright in Derivative Works and Compilations


----------



## Buckster (Aug 15, 2014)

As you've now seen from the responses in this thread (and many others here), TPF members and staff are quite the insistent defenders of copyright, and rightly so.  Moreso even than you will find on most photography forums.  

Similarly, you will also find that advice given towards obtaining copyrighted software like Photoshop by illegal means is also a huge no-no around here, again rightly so.  We pay for our software and expect that everyone should also pay for theirs.  It doesn't take posting it or a link to it or even specific instructions on how to do it here to land in hot water over it; Simply promoting the idea that it can be done is enough to put you in the hot seat.  We take such issues of copyright very seriously.

Of course, if you state that you're copying images found here posted by the members and printing them into coffee table books (without a copyright granting you the lawful permission to do so), then that's fine with the staff here.  So, if you see anything you like posted here, have at it.  Likewise, if you post images of your own here, just keep in mind that they too are up for grabs.  

Enjoy!!


----------



## Forkie (Aug 15, 2014)

OP:

In Photoshop unlock your background layer, then through the top menu bar:

Choose Select > Colour Range

Make sure "Select" is set to "Sampled Colours", then click on a white part of the image.  

Hit OK.

Hit backspace.

Save it as a PNG file.

Done.

No one here will do it for you because of the copyright issue, but we can't stop you doing it yourself.  And don't worry about actually having it tattooed. People have tattoos of sports logos, movie logos and famous people's faces everyday and as far as I'm aware, no lawsuit has ever been brought on any of them. 

Relax.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 15, 2014)

Forkie said:


> OP:
> 
> In Photoshop unlock your background layer, then through the top menu bar:
> 
> ...



Very poor response.  Not only how to break the law, but stating that it's fine because you'll never get prosecuted.

This is what's wrong with the world today.


----------



## Designer (Aug 15, 2014)

Hi, Buck!


----------



## Forkie (Aug 15, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> > OP:
> ...



Yes, this is what's wrong with the world today.  People getting tattoos of line drawings.

F**k me.


----------



## 480sparky (Aug 15, 2014)

Forkie said:


> Yes, this is what's wrong with the world today.  People getting tattoos of line drawings.
> 
> F**k me.



No. What is wrong is your blatant disregard for the law.

Obviously your response is a thinly-veiled attempt to hide it, but you've put it out there for the world to see.

Perhaps we should discuss how to steal your car, or abscond with your money in the bank, or perhaps even kill you.

It's really easy to do. People do it every day. And some never get caught.

Yeah, since that's the case...... sure...... go for it. It's only your money. Your life. Your car. We don't care.

Laws. Pffft. Who needs 'em. No need to be a part of a civilized society. Just do what you want. The end always justifies the means. Who cares if you get hurt?


----------



## Buckster (Aug 15, 2014)

480sparky said:


> What is wrong is your blatant disregard for the law.


Just out of curiosity, did you make and therefore own the copyright for the image you use for your avatar?


----------



## CCericola (Aug 15, 2014)

Whatever image you use (please do it legally) it needs to be redrawn in a vector program like illustrator.


----------



## Forkie (Aug 15, 2014)

480sparky said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> > Yes, this is what's wrong with the world today.  People getting tattoos of line drawings.
> ...



Firstly, there was no disregard for the law.  I answered a technical question.  The OP asked how to select the black pixels in his image and I explained to him how to do it.  I did not enquire why he wished to select the black pixels or what he wanted to do with the image - I don't really care why he wants to know, but I explained a perfectly valid method for carrying out a task in Photoshop.  He could have equally found that information elsewhere with not very much Googling. Anyone who Googles how to select certain pixels in future may well stumble across this post amongst countless others.  Should I be held accountable for their actions as well?

Secondly, neither editing someone else's image nor getting a tattoo of a trademarked logo is, at least in the UK, illegal as both practices fall under the category of "personal/private use".  If the OP decides to sell his version of the image, or pass it off as his own work to his commercial benefit then yes, he would be breaking the law. I hold my hands up if this is illegal in the US and plead ignorance.  

Thirdly, now you mention it, yes perhaps we should discuss the things you suggested.  Someone one day might ask "How do I unlock a car if I don't have the keys?".  Me answering it and giving methods for unlocking cars does not constitute aiding, nor abetting a crime.  Me saying in a post, "If you squeeze someone's neck hard enough for long enough, they'll die", does not make me an accomplice to murder.  

Now let's all just calm down a little, shall we?!






*This image is irresponsibly sourced from Gifrific.com


----------



## tirediron (Aug 15, 2014)

Forkie said:


> ...Now let's all just calm down a little, shall we?


Yes.  Let's!  I think we've covered the legal aspects of this to death, and the OP seems to understand, so let's just relax.


----------



## JohnnyWrench (Aug 15, 2014)

In before the lock!


----------



## JimMcClain (Aug 15, 2014)

Forkie said:


> Firstly, there was no disregard for the law.  I answered a technical question.  The OP asked how to select the black pixels in his image and I explained to him how to do it.  I did not enquire why he wished to select the black pixels or what he wanted to do with the image - I don't really care why he wants to know, but I explained a perfectly valid method for carrying out a task in Photoshop.


Anyone who read the first post in this thread knows the OP did NOT ask how to select the black pixels. What he/she asked is for someone to help use the dove image as a logo and watermark. THAT is commercial use and quite possibly a violation of copyright law. You gave instructions on how to do that.

If someone tells you they want to break the law and asks you to do them a favor by helping them break the law and you agree to be their accomplice, then you may be held liable - at least you _should_ be. At the very least, it's reprehensible that you would publicly help someone break the law and even more reprehensible to deny your culpability by misrepresenting what the person asked for. It's fortunate that so many others encouraged the OP to do the right thing instead of the wrong thing.

To be sure, your advice would have been appropriate, _if the OP hadn't suggested in the first post and then confirmed in the 13th post that they do not have the right to do_.

Jim


----------



## Forkie (Aug 15, 2014)

JimMcClain said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> > Firstly, there was no disregard for the law.  I answered a technical question.  The OP asked how to select the black pixels in his image and I explained to him how to do it.  I did not enquire why he wished to select the black pixels or what he wanted to do with the image - I don't really care why he wants to know, but I explained a perfectly valid method for carrying out a task in Photoshop.
> ...



I hold my hands up.  I misread the original post and missed the part where he said he wanted to use it in his watermark, however, I stand by my reply in that I answered a technical question regarding Photoshop that could have been found anywhere else on the internet.

How people use the information they find on the internet is not my call out.


----------



## JimMcClain (Aug 15, 2014)

You can find all kinds of information on the Net that will help you break the law. Providing that information yourself does not excuse you.


----------



## tirediron (Aug 15, 2014)

tirediron said:


> Forkie said:
> 
> 
> > ...Now let's all just calm down a little, shall we?
> ...


Huh... I wonder what part of that wasn't clearly written in English.


----------

